# Missing Feathers



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I have this pigeon that has a missing patch of feathers on its neck. It has been like that since I bought it. I had it for about 4-6 weeks now and I thought that it would grow back.... but it hasn't, yet. Any explaination for this? 

The skin looks normal to me. Is pigeon skin yellow? 

It is NOT moulting..


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Tyson!
Is it the back of the the neck that's balding, or the front/throat area?
My little pigeon had a bare throat for a couple of months, before it struck us he was unwell. We now think the bareness was due to illness (he had coccidiosis and ecoli), and the patch is only now starting to grow back. He's recovering and going through a crazy moult at the moment.

Sometimes bald throats mean 'canker'. Check for strange growths inside the throat area, as well as his overall behaviour/eating patterns/poop coour and form. How's his breathing? Any weird noises, details like that. Observe him when he's left alone from a distance.

My pigeon's skin is a pale pink colour.
Hope alls goes well!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey!

It has the bald spot on the side, its left (more towards the back of the neck). The only weird thing that I notice about it is its growth rate, its nose is not turning white (little white). I have a baby pigeon (late 40/early 50 days old) that is younger than it and it has more white on its nose. It could be normal but I don't know, I didn't check it for canker. I still have trouble opening their mouths.

It looks like dry skin or something too, yellow skin color, seems like a normal bird to me. Flys well, eats well, not sure about droppings. It may be moulting but I am sure that it isn't moulting. No feathers is the ground etc....


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I will get a picture up tomorrow morning. Its 2AM and they are probably asleep.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Hey!
> 
> It has the bald spot on the side, its left (more towards the back of the neck). The only weird thing that I notice about it is its growth rate, its nose is not turning white (little white). I have a baby pigeon (late 40/early 50 days old) that is younger than it and it has more white on its nose. It could be normal but I don't know, I didn't check it for canker. I still have trouble opening their mouths.
> 
> It looks like dry skin or something too, yellow skin color, seems like a normal bird to me. Flys well, eats well, not sure about droppings. It may be moulting but I am sure that it isn't moulting. No feathers is the ground etc....


A mystery! I've been going through many mysteries over the last month myself with my bird, ah, grey hair on head. 
I'm curious to see your funny bald buddy. Its good news that he's eating and flying, active...that's always a positive. Could it be he gets pecked there in that spot? Either by his own self cause he's 'itchy', or by another pigeon? The dry skin/yellow colour is puzzling. I've never heard of yellow skin before. Opening the beaks is a challenge, especially if they struggle like crazy. Pop him under one arm, maybe wrap his body in a towel or something, for a secure grip, and try to gently pry it open for a peek...all the way back down the throat. It should be a pink clean colour. Poops should be nutty brown, formed little mountains, white-capped...solid enough that you can flick them without leaving a sloppy stain behind....
Ahhh birds...I look forward to a photo!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldn't get the pictures any closer, the auto-focus wouldn't focus when I tried to get some closer shots. But here it is.... (2013 bird)


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

AlicjanPip said:


> Hi Tyson!
> Is it the back of the the neck that's balding, or the front/throat area?
> My little pigeon had a bare throat for a couple of months, before it struck us he was unwell. We now think the bareness was due to illness (he had coccidiosis and ecoli), and the patch is only now starting to grow back. He's recovering and going through a crazy moult at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hey, my pigeon has a bald throat patch. He came to me like that, i assumed they just got plucked somehow? Do you think he is ill?

What do you mean by weird noises? Sometimes he like 'coughs/sneezes' after eating, but this was on a surface that was a bit dusty and I assumed it was because of that. His breathing is otherwise fine.

Thanks


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Goodmorning Tyson (its morning where I am ), the little dude has the nicest amber eyes! The patch to me looks like a mite problem...can you see eggs in the feather shafts? They're yucky things them mites, make the bird uncomfortable...I've seen patches like that before due to this issue.
I don't know if you have this product available...I live in Australia, and I use Dr Rob Marshall's product called KD Powder- Acid Water Cleanser for mites. The birds drink or bathe in it.
Check his chest/neck area for signs of the mites crawling about, and their eggs on the feather shafts near the skin.


I actually think he looks like a bright, healthy bird from your photos! I don't know what to say, just keep an eye on him - his behaviour, eating, poop habits - for a while, and see.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Hey, my pigeon has a bald throat patch. He came to me like that, i assumed they just got plucked somehow? Do you think he is ill?
> 
> What do you mean by weird noises? Sometimes he like 'coughs/sneezes' after eating, but this was on a surface that was a bit dusty and I assumed it was because of that. His breathing is otherwise fine.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Lisa!
Bald patches in the front throat area can be a sign of canker, but it can also be a sign the bird is simply being plucked/or, is plucking,preening himself because of some irritation. Maybe he is moulting? Hows the rest of his feathers look?

Mine sneeze everytime they scratch their heads with their leg, hehe...or from dust, or even splutter after they drink too fast. They're funny things. If his breathing is otherwise fine as you say, then he is probably alright.

By 'noises', I mean respiratory noises...if you put your ear near him, his beak and back, can you hear noises like clicking, popping, crackling, wheezing? He'll have to be in a rested, calm state before you try this observation. My bird has this habit of napping on me when we're in the sun, so I hear his breathing best then. When he is active, the breathing noises are covered up.
Can you see your bird breathing hard? Is his tail bobbing?

How's the rest of him doing? Eating, drinking habits, poop colour and form, behaviour?

You check for canker by looking inside his beak, right at his throat. It should be a healthy pink colour, free from 'growths'...http://www.pigeonmania.com/trichomoniasis-canker-in-pigeons/


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

The only thing that I can see is dried blood (I think) on the shafts. It doesn't have a partner so it roost on perches 3 feet above the ground. I guess the previous owners did not have his priorities set correctly.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> The only thing that I can see is dried blood (I think) on the shafts. It doesn't have a partner so it roost on perches 3 feet above the ground. I guess the previous owners did not have his priorities set correctly.


Is the dried blood only in the patch area? Actually on the skin itself or inside the base of the feather quills? Purpley-red base in feathers means newly forming feathers, full of blood supply.

I'm not sure what it can be then :/ if its on the skin itself, dried bloods means he had to have been bleeding...bleeding from what? an injury of some sort, maybe his feathers were ripped out, and theyre just taking their time growing back in that patchy area?
Or he rubbed them off himself from some irritant? Maybe he had mites, now he's recovering and patchy...
Do you have a vet close by that you can ask?
If he is doing well in every other respect, I wouldn't stress too much. Time will tell, or heal  keep an eye on him.

Make sure he gets his nutrients, good food, fresh air, sunlight, a good safe warm place to rest at night.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Its like dried blood on about 3 feather shafts. Its not on the skin, it could be mites but I don't know. But why would it be bald for this long?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little thing. I would also treat for mites first.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Its like dried blood on about 3 feather shafts. Its not on the skin, it could be mites but I don't know. But why would it be bald for this long?


If it is mites, or was mites, the patch will take time to recover. The dry skin shows its been irritated for a while...I'd go with treating for mites first, letting the bird bathe once or twice a week, first with the treatment and then with regular water baths.
A good diet with amino acids such as peas (the protein in peas is particularly good during a moult, for new feather growth), fats like safflower seeds, flaxseed, minerals from grits, calcium, vitamins especially vitamin A as this is associated with feather issues...multigrain mixes are a way to go, let him munch on all that's good.
And in treating him for mites, treat the cage for them too. Or, he'll be cleaned and back to gathering mites, hehehe, its a neverending cycle, I been there, done that.
Whats the little guys name? I love his colouring.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

AlicjanPip said:


> If it is mites, or was mites, the patch will take time to recover. The dry skin shows its been irritated for a while...I'd go with treating for mites first, letting the bird bathe once or twice a week, first with the treatment and then with regular water baths.
> A good diet with amino acids such as peas (the protein in peas is particularly good during a moult, for new feather growth), fats like safflower seeds, flaxseed, minerals from grits, calcium, vitamins especially vitamin A as this is associated with feather issues...multigrain mixes are a way to go, let him munch on all that's good.
> And in treating him for mites, treat the cage for them too. Or, he'll be cleaned and back to gathering mites, hehehe, its a neverending cycle, I been there, done that.
> Whats the little guys name? I love his colouring.


Treatment is first then. I am not sure of its gender but I would say that it is a hen. Haha, its name is "Chicken". Its color looks like a typical chicken color IMO, LOL!


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Treatment is first then. I am not sure of its gender but I would say that it is a hen. Haha, its name is "Chicken". Its color looks like a typical chicken color IMO, LOL!


LOL, oops and I been calling it a he!  'Chicken' a cute name, she kind of looks chickeny, shapewise, colour too. A very pretty bird. Her patch should clear up in time, don't worry! 
I'm see if I can attach a photo of my feather-baby...featherless-baby (he's going through the moult now). I called him Pipi, as when he was a baby, all he did was peep and try hang onto my fingers. His mate's name is Lulu, after her toilet explosions, what that girl produces is something else. They're English short-face Tumblers. What's 'Chicken'?


----------

